# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Bir sosyoloğun Hilmi Özkök'le Mücadelesi

## bozok

*BİR SOSYOLOğUN HİLMİ üZKüKLE MüCADELESİ*



11.04.2010

Sosyolog Hakan Yavuz, Hilmi özkök görevdeyken kendisiyle yaptığı mücadeleyi B Haber için kaleme aldı.

Not: *Sosyolog Hakan Yavuz Utah üniversitesi profesörü Hakan Yavuz ile karıştırılmaktadır. İkisi arasında sadece isim benzerliği vardır.*

*İşte Hakan Yavuz'un o yazısı:*

*üZKüK üOCUKLAR DUYMASIN DİZİSİNİ İZLİYOR*

ABD’nin Irak’ı işgalinden kısa bir süre sonra, medya muhabirleri Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’e, televizyonda hangi programı izlediğini sorarlar. üzkök “üocuklar Duymasın” dizisini çok beğendiğini anlatır.

*ASKERLERİMİZİN BAşINA üUVAL GEüİRİLİR*

4 Temmuz 2003 günü Süleymaniye’de Türk askerlerinin başına Amerikan işgal kuvvetleri tarafından çuval geçirilir.

Sosyolog Hakan Yavuz, 18 Temmuz 2003 günü üzkök’e Genelkurmayın 0312 – 425 08 13 numaralı faksından bir mektup gönderir.

“Sayın Komutanım, Başımıza çuval geçirildiğinden bu güne, içim içimi yiyor, neredeyse patlayacağım. Bu günlerde Filistin’de canlı bomba olanların ruh hallerini anlamaya başladım.

Eğer mayamda vatan sevgisi olmasaydı, eğer mezhebi geniş ve egosu her şeyin önünde bir insan olsaydım, bugünkü ruh halimde olmayacaktım. Eğer okumuş, düşünen bir insan olmasaydım bugünü güle oynaya geçiriyor olacaktım.

Eğer *“üocuklar Duymasın”* dizisine katlanabilen bir insan olsaydım, oradan toplumun bilincine zikredilen ‘Amerikalı bastırır parayı, Türkiye’de patron olur’ afyonunun etkisiyle, bugün yaşananları “üzücü” görüp, geçiştirebilirdim…”

Hakan Yavuz bu mektubunda çuval tacizini geçiştiren Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’e, üocuklar Duymasın dizisine gösterdiği beğeniyi hatırlatır. Dizi Amerikan yetiştirmesi bir senarist-yapımcı tarafından hazırlanmış ve görevleri malum medyada halkın beynini şekillendirmek için yayınlanmıştır. Yavuz, Atatürkçü görünen üzkök’ün beyninin de şekillendirildiğini tespit etmiş ama o aşamada uyarılarını üzkök’e “Sayın Komutanım” diye hitap ederek dost üslubu ile yapmıştır.

*TSK’NIN KRİZ BüLGERİNDE GüREV YAPMASI*
ABD, TSK’ni kriz bölgelerinde kullanmak istemektedir. AKP iktidarı talebe rıza göstermektedir. Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök de verdiği bir demeçte, ABD’nin talebini benimsediğini ifade eder.

Sosyolog Hakan Yavuz, 30 Haziran 2005 günü üzkök’e Genelkurmayın 0312 – 425 08 13 numaralı faksından yeni bir mektup gönderip, şöyle yazar:

*“Hürriyet Gazetesinin 29 Haziran 2005 üarşamba günkü yayınında yer alan TSK’nın Dünya’daki Kriz Bölgelerinde görev yapacağını belirten açıklamanızı kınıyorum.*
…

Siz TSK olarak dikkatinizi, ABD’nin yanında kriz bölgelerinde görev yapma konusuna yoğunlaştırırken, bölücülük azmış, densizleşmiştir. Bugün İstanbul’un ilçelerinde dahi, Türk halkı kendini güven içinde hissetmemektedir. Peşmerge uzantıları ekonomik yollarla ilçe merkezlerini, çarşıları ele geçirmişlerdir. Vatanı için hassasiyet gösterenler psikolojik bir taarruzla yıldırılmaktadır.
…

Bu yazıyı sizlere gönderme nedenim; bir yurttaş olarak Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni, gerçekten de Türk’ün silahlı kuvveti olarak görme arzusudur. Bunun aksi olabilecek her türlü gelişme, Türk Milletini derin bir üzüntüye sevk edecek ve Türk Milletinin önündeki badireleri biraz daha artıracaktır… Yüksek bir “devlet” ve “rütbe” kültürüne ve saygısına haiz Türk Milletinin, bağımsızlıkçı karakterini de, hiç kimsenin göz ardı etmemesi gerekir.”

2005 yılı bölücü terörün tırmandırıldığı bir yıl olur. Hakan Yavuz, AKP iktidarı bir yana TSK’da da hakim olan aciz ruh haline isyan eder. 15 Temmuz 2005 günü Silivri’de başlattığı “Bataklık Kurutulsun, Kandil’e Operasyon Yapılsın” imza kampanyasına 2 bin imza toplar.

*İSTİFAYA DAVET*
Sosyolog Hakan Yavuz, 9 Ağustos 2005 günü üzkök’e Genelkurmayın 0312 – 425 08 13 numaralı faksından yeni bir mektup daha gönderir. Yavuz üzkök’ü istifa etmeye davet ettiği bu mektubun aslını Silivri Garnizon Komutanlığına, Genelkurmay Başkanına silsile yoluyla gitmek üzere teslim eder. Mektubun tamamı şu şekildedir:

*Orgeneral Sayın Hilmi üzkök*
TSK Genel Kurmay Başkanı

Ankara

*Faks :* 0312 – 425 08 13
*Konu* : İSTİFA TALEBİ
*Tarih* : 09.08.2005

*D A ğ I T I M*

*Garnizon Komutanlığı / Silivri*

Makamınıza ve giydiğiniz o şerefli Türk Subayı Giysisine yakışmayacak bir şekilde, “yetkisizlikten” yakınmanız; Türk Milletini, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletini AB ve BOP adlı yabancı tasarılarla ilga etme sürecinde oyalama taktiğinin bir ifadesidir.

Ben Türk vatandaşı Hakan Yavuz olarak, Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK’ün, her Türk vatandaşına ‘Gençliğe Hitabı’ ve ‘Bursa Nutku’ kapsamında verdiği görev ve yetki çerçevesinde; sizin sahip olduğunuz rütbe ve bulunduğunuz makamın gereğini yapmadığınızı ve* TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİNİ İLELEBET PAYİDAR KILMAK İüİN üALIşMADIğINIZI* anlamış bulunmaktayım.

Her gün birkaç askerimizin şehit edilmesini, kışlalarımızın basılmasını, taciz edilmesini adeta seyreden haliniz nedeni ile ve Milletimizin ruh sağlığı açısından, bir daha şehit cenazelerine katılmamanızın daha faydalı olacağını anlamanızı rica ederim.

Türk’ün Silahlı Kuvvetlerine ait olan o makamdan en geç 30 Ağustos 2005 Zafer Bayramı Gününe kadar istifa etmenizi, aksi takdirde, milletin nezdinde ordumuzun bu büyük zafer gününe, sırf sizin komutanızda olmak nedeni ile gölge düşebileceğini anlayabilmenizi umar,
Gereği için bilgilerinize arz ederim.

Sosyolog Hakan Yavuz, 12 Ağustos 2005 günü üzkök’e Genelkurmayın 0312 – 425 08 13 numaralı faksından yeni bir mektup gönderip, istifa talebini yineler. Mektup önceki gibi Silivri Garnizon Komutanlığından kayıtlı olarak ve silsile yoluyla da gönderilir.

*TANIMAMA İLANI*
Sosyolog Hakan Yavuz, 01 Eylül 2005 günü Genelkurmayın 0312 – 425 08 13 numaralı faksına yeni bir mektup gönderip, G*ENELKURMAY BAşKANI HİLMİ üZKüK’üN MEşRUİYETİNİ YİTİRDİğİNİ İLAN EDER.*

TSK Genelkurmay Başkanlığına

Ankara

*Faks* : 0312 – 425 08 13
*Konu :* Başkanın meşruiyetini yitirmesi hk.
*Tarih :* 01.09.2005

*D A ğ I T I M*

*Garnizon Komutanlığı / Silivri*

* şeref ve Haysiyet seviyesi, Türk Askerinin başına geçirilen çuvala gösterdiği tepki seviyesi ile doğru orantılı olan,
* AKP iktidarı ile şiir gibi anlaştığını ifade eden,
* “Yetkilerimiz kısıtlı” açıklamaları ile terörle mücadele ruhunu zayıflatan,
* PKK terörünü bitirme görevini, “bölgesel geri kalmışlık” mazeretiyle geçiştiren,
* “Bölgesel geri kalmışlık” vurgusuyla aslında, ABD’ye ait Kuzey Irak ve Güneydoğu Anadolu “ortak bir ekonomik havzadır” tezinin dillendirilmesine ortam hazırlayan,
* AB’ye üyelik konusunu, “Atatürk’ün vizyonunun bir aşaması” olarak değerlendirerek, Atatürk’ü tahrif eden,
* Sahip olduğu rütbe ve bulunduğu makamın gereğini yapmayıp, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin çözülme ve parçalanma sürecini seyreden,
* Hakkında, kamuoyunda Türkiye Cumhuriyetini İlelebet Payidar Kılmak için çalışmadığı kanaati ortaya çıkan,
** Halkın nazarında takdire ve sevgiye şayan bulunmayan,* Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üZKüK, gelen istemleri dikkate alıp istifa etmek ve görevi Türk Milletine bağlı ve mücadelede kararlı bir komutana devretmek varken, şahsi ikbal hırsına yenik düşmüş, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini de, Türk Devleti dağılırken seyirci konumunda tutmayı tercih etmiştir.

Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üZKüK, kendisine karşı yöneltilen eleştirileri, sanki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine yapılıyormuş gibi gösterme gayreti ile,* “içeriden ve dışarıdan maksatlı olarak yapılan menfi psikolojik harekat uygulamaların”* dan söz etmektedir. Gerçekte ise, Org. Hilmi üZKüK’ün söylemleri ile ülkemize ve TSK’ya karşı psikolojik harekatın merkezi olan ABD’nin söylemleri arasında büyük benzerlikler vardır.
Org. Hilmi üZKüK’ün, Türkiye’nin Misak-ı Milli sınırlarını değiştirmeyi hedefleyen Genişletilmiş Ortadoğu Projesi (GOP)’a yaklaşımı, bölücü teröre karşı “bölgesel kalkınma” reçeteleri, Afganistan ve Irak’ta ABD işgaline karşı verilen mücadeleyi “terör” kapsamında değerlendiren benzetmeler yapması, düşünce sisteminin ABD ile paralel olduğunu göstermektedir.

Tüm bu nedenlerle, Org. Hilmi üZKüK’ün TSK Genelkurmay Başkanı olarak kalmasını, şahsi vicdanımda meşru olarak kabul etmediğimi beyan ve arz ederim.

Hakan Yavuz 2005 yılında Hilmi üzkök henüz görevdeyken, kendisini meşru Genelkurmay Başkanı olarak tanımadığını ilan etmiş ve vatandaş olarak sorumluluğunu yerine getirmiştir. Aynı günlerde, AKP muhalifi olan milliyetçi, ulusalcı vesaire gazete ve televizyonlar bu konuyu haber bile yapmamıştır.

*SONUü*
Vatansever, ulusalcı, milliyetçi, Atatürkçü tanımlamalarının, kimlik ve maskelerinin çok rahat kullanıldığı bu güzel yurtta Atalarımız ne güzel söylemiş: *“Aynası iştir kişinin, başka söze bakılmaz”* diye…

Siz siz olun, kurum ve kişilerin markalarına, unvanlarına değil, yaptıkları işlere değer takdir edin.


*Odatv.com*

----------

